# 1 # tanks



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

do you guys refill your tanks or just buy new ones ?


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

there's a discussion on here some where about that. a lot of good info if you can find it.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

E- man said:


> there's a discussion on here some where about that. a lot of good info if you can find it.


thanks E man i will do a search


----------



## Sdfish (Jan 8, 2015)

I refill my own with a $20 adapter I got from tractor supply. I’d offer to refill your tanks but it looks like you’re a Michigan fan


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

2x sdfish


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Tinknocker1 said:


> do you guys refill your tanks or just buy new ones ?


Google it up.I believe there will be some youtube on re-filling.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I though i waa gonna see a bunch of pics if 1 lb bluegills, talk about click-bait,lol


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I though i waa gonna see a bunch of pics if 1 lb bluegills, talk about click-bait,lol


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

refill


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I though i waa gonna see a bunch of pics if 1 lb bluegills, talk about click-bait,lol


come on man you know im not going to let a bluegill live that long down here ")


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

hey saugeyefisher if you see a large mushroom cloud over Piedmont next weekend you can have my Shimano's and G.Lom's ....................if there is anything left of'm ")


----------



## EYE-STATIC (Aug 24, 2013)

YOUTUBE has the videos, but not all alike. I've attempted to fill the way recommended only to find it didn't work. The more videos you watch the better. You have to pull the pressure release while filling it appears. Still trying to perfect it, though.


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

Refill


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

filling 1 lb tanks. here ya go ....don't do it inside where you cant vent ......take large tank attatch fill nozzle, turn upside down and warm up large tank.. take small tanks and vent completely put them in freezer for a bit to freeze them. attatch to fill tank and open valve you will hear fluid goin in , when full close valve, remove.. right here you will vent some gas when you unscrew the bottle, repeat... some will fill more some less depends how full the large tank is.. your trying to fill with liquid not gas... all done..


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

bustedrod said:


> attatch to fill tank and open valve you will hear fluid goin in , when full close valve, remove


How do you know when your tank is full


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

bustedrod said:


> filling 1 lb tanks. here ya go ....don't do it inside where you cant vent ......take large tank attatch fill nozzle, turn upside down and warm up large tank.. take small tanks and vent completely put them in freezer for a bit to freeze them. attatch to fill tank and open valve you will hear fluid goin in , when full close valve, remove.. right here you will vent some gas when you unscrew the bottle, repeat... some will fill more some less depends how full the large tank is.. your trying to fill with liquid not gas... all done..


thanks !


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

they only cost a few bucks… And I only use them once a year for icefishing… Buy new ones


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

bumpus said:


> How do you know when your tank is full


You'll hear the gas moving from the big tank to the small tank. I close the valve on the big tank when I stop hearing the gas transferring. I will typically get the small tank about 3/4 full, sometimes bit more...I don't weight them, but just go by how heavy they feel.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

that's right lil rob , if ya buy tanks there like 6.50 $ for 2 .. you can fill a bunch from a 22 lb can for cheap. if you don't use that many I guess buying a few is easier.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

bustedrod said:


> that's right lil rob , if ya buy tanks there like 6.50 $ for 2 .. you can fill a bunch from a 22 lb can for cheap. if you don't use that many I guess buying a few is easier.


would a larger fill tank give more fill on the 1# tank i wonder ? like a 100# tank ?


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

that's a good question , I would think the 22lb can would loose pressure faster being smaller volume than the 100 lbr with maybe a higher internal pressure compared to ambient temp of both tanks... eh ?


----------



## Z400wolverine (Aug 18, 2014)

Agree with busted,freeze 1# and keep 20# warm!


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

bustedrod said:


> that's a good question , I would think the 22lb can would loose pressure faster being smaller volume than the 100 lbr with maybe a higher internal pressure compared to ambient temp of both tanks... eh ?


i was just curious i never filled the little tanks before i was thinking about the weight and i guess it's more about the pressure forcing the gas in the tank .. have you ever had any issues with tanks bulging on the sides ? do you mark your tanks ? and how many fills do you get before you toss the tank ?


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Z400wolverine said:


> Agree with busted,freeze 1# and keep 20# warm!


thanks man !


----------



## Z400wolverine (Aug 18, 2014)

np,go Blue! No bulging and I keep the black tops,wherever they end up,and put on my charged ones!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

I re fill my tanks until one starts leaking and or I get a bunch , they may rust some , but never had one bulge.. if it seems hinkey toss it.... when tossing tanks I take a tire valve stem tool and remove the valve before I toss it...


----------

